# Wintry Allies: A Bonus Supplement



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2010)

This is a free accompaniment to 
_WotBS 4E #8: O, Wintry Song of Agony. _The heroes may decide to bring allies along on their travels, especially if they're underpowered or lacking in certain specialities. In this short supplement, you'll find a selection of possible allies from previous adventures. These versions of the allies are deliberately very simple in order to not take up your players' time during combat; you should allow your them to control their allies along with their own characters.​ 
These versions of the allies are not going to be anywhere near as powerful or effective as the heroes. Bear in mind that the allies possess a whole suite of powers (and you can “fluff” and narrate these characteristics during non-combat periods), but in the aims of running a fast game where the players are the heroes, these simple stat blocks allow them to feature without becoming “DM PCs” and to fill in a gap or two in the players' ranks.

For example, if they're weak on the striker front, they may take one of the drow kingslayers (Quillathe or Yvonnel); if they don't have the ability to use the _Song of Forms_, they might take Tiljann; or if they need support roles they may elect for Torrent or even Coaltongue himself. Katrina is good for artillery and for disarming traps both mundane and magical, while Crystin is great for a party lacking in skills.

These NPCs generally only have a single attack, a bonus power, and perhaps a special movement ability. 

Oh, and they're hideously garishly coloured. Sorry.


----------



## Truename (Dec 10, 2010)

Morrus, am I correct in thinking _Wintry Song 4e_ isn't out yet? If it is out, where can I find it?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2010)

You are correct.  But when it comes out, you can use the above with it if you wish.  It's just a small thing I whipped up myself last night, so don't view it as "official" or anything - I just needed it for my own game, so I thought I'd share it.

I have a near-final copy of Wintry Song on my desktop.  I'm proofreading it as we speak,


----------

